# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: خطای Unknown CMake command qt5_add_resources در ویژوال استدیو

## javad3131412

سلام، یه سوال داشتم خیلی وقت گذاشتم موفق نشدم مشکلم رو حل کنم، ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

من Qt5.9.1 رو نصب کردم، qt-vsaddin-msvc2017-2.1.2-beta-03.08.2017 رو هم نصب کردم. 
الان یه برنامه کلون کردم از گیت هاب ولی وقتی بازش میکنم خطا زیر رو میده
Unknown CMake command qt5_add_resources
باید چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## javad3131412

با اضافه کردن
set (CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH "C:\\Qt\\Qt5.9.1\\5.9.1\\msvc2017_64\")
 در فایل CMakeLists.txt بعد از عبارت cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 3.2) مشکل حل شد.

----------

